

Show HN: TextBack - let your phone text for you when you can't - dsyang
https://github.com/kamladi/TextBack-android

======
dsyang
EDIT: Since I can't change the submission title. It's an SMS autoresponder
app. Let your phone text for you when you can't!

Here's a video describing the app:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI9p5txM0Sg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI9p5txM0Sg)

------
zerr
Interesting. But could you please be more clear about what particularly unique
features you have compared to many other similar apps you can search by
querying: android sms autoresponder

------
zachlatta
It was really great having to chance to meet you and your team at PennApps.
Really neat concept! My team (texit) was next to you during demos.

~~~
dsyang
Thanks! It was great meeting you guys too and congrats!

------
yefim
Love it. I've always wanted an autoreply feature for SMS. The title could be a
bit more descriptive though.

~~~
kamladi
Thanks! Admittedly, the title was a tad spur-of-the-moment.

